# Anyone reached Gold Elite using their Marriott timeshares?



## thinze3 (Mar 20, 2009)

With Marriott giving stay credits for your timeshare stays now, I believe more people will reach Gold Elite and possibly Platinum Elite levels through their timeshares. I was wondering if anyone had reached Gold Elite level with their timeshares before, as I know some people have been receiving stay credits in the past.

I have added my rewards number to every timeshare booked, even the ones that I deposited and traded with II (and the ones I traded directly), in hopes of reaching Gold Elite level. 


P.S. - When you lock a timeshare off and stay two weeks, do you get all 14 nights credited toward your status?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 20, 2009)

I think you do, but then again you have to pay that $75 fee to lock off.  So, the question is:  "Is it worth it"?


----------



## Dave M (Mar 20, 2009)

$75 for an additional week of vacation? Seems worth it for me.


----------



## KathyPet (Mar 20, 2009)

I think you have to stay 50 nights to get that status.  That is a lot of Time Sharing stays although certainly not impossible


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 20, 2009)

KathyPet said:


> I think you have to stay 50 nights to get that status.  That is a lot of Time Sharing stays although certainly not impossible



Agreed. I will NOT make it on timeshare stays alone, but people like Brian who go 4 weeks at a time to BeachPlace, could have a chance.


I do however, get 15 nights credit a year with my Marriott Visa, and I ususally stay about 5 or so nights a year on pleasure/personal trips. I used an AC to obtain a 2Br at Beachplace in January for my boss, and Marriott gave me room credit. A Tugger stayed in my Waiohai two weeks ago, and I expect that credit to show up next month as well.

I will be at 29 nights before any personal timeshare stays and before any Marriott stays. If, for some reason I were to get credit for my trades into other Marriotts and for my DSV rental, I would be getting very close. If not, I won't make it.


----------



## m61376 (Mar 20, 2009)

Is there a way of adding your reward number to timeshare bookings online?
I have a stay booked by the previous owner which shows up in my MVCI account, but not in my Marriott Rewards upcoming reservations, and I was wondering if there was a way to add the rewards number other than when staying there?


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 20, 2009)

m61376 said:


> Is there a way of adding your reward number to timeshare bookings online?
> I have a stay booked by the previous owner which shows up in my MVCI account, but not in my Marriott Rewards upcoming reservations, and I was wondering if there was a way to add the rewards number other than when staying there?



Yes.

_*This part for II trades only.*
On your II trade Confirmation Certificate you can see your Marriott Reservation Number on the right side of the page. Here are instructions to add this reservation to your Marriott account._

Log in to your Marriott.com acount and click the tab that says, "Upcoming Reservations." Enter the above mentioned Marriott reservation number and your last name. Then click "find." On this page you will see your Marriott resort reservation and room type.

Near the bottom, this page will also give you a link to "Add a Marriott Rewards Number" to the reservation. Click this and add your number. Your reservations will now show up on your Marriott.com account.

You should be able to now see your room type as well.


----------



## IuLiKa (Mar 20, 2009)

What about gateways? when we book them through II and stay at the Marriott, do we also get credit? 

I definitely think that it will be much easier to reach the 35 extra nights (Plus the 15 from the cc make it 50) now. That is 4 weeks vacation and couple of weekends.

But for most of the people (myself included) 4 weeks vacation is a lot! But I am working on going from a 2 week vacation/year to a 3 week vacation for now.


----------



## schmuel3 (Mar 20, 2009)

I recently locked off a unit, got 2 separate reservation numbers, and then had the 2 units adjacent to each other so we had a 2br unit.  I only got credit for 7 nights because the 2 reservations were simultaneous.  The MR agent said I could only get credit for the unit I stayed in and I couldn't stay in 2 units at the same time.  On the other hand, if the 2 stays had not been simultaneous, I could probably have gotten credit for 14 days.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 20, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> With Marriott giving stay credits for your timeshare stays now, I believe more people will reach Gold Elite and possibly Platinum Elite levels through their timeshares. I was wondering if anyone had reached Gold Elite level with their timeshares before, as I know some people have been receiving stay credits in the past.
> 
> I have added my rewards number to every timeshare booked, even the ones that I deposited and traded with II (and the ones I traded directly), in hopes of reaching Gold Elite level.
> 
> ...



We got gold status for this year due to TS stays. THe TS stays added to the 10 nights for the CC along with our non TS stays added up. We actually were given the gold status prior to 50 nights but then attained 50 nights to renew.



IuLiKa said:


> What about gateways? when we book them through II and stay at the Marriott, do we also get credit?
> 
> I definitely think that it will be much easier to reach the 35 extra nights (Plus the 15 from the cc make it 50) now. That is 4 weeks vacation and couple of weekends.
> 
> But for most of the people (myself included) 4 weeks vacation is a lot! But I am working on going from a 2 week vacation/year to a 3 week vacation for now.



Add your rewards number to your getaway stays also. We have gotten elite night credit for getaway nights also.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 20, 2009)

Was there an announcement somewhere that I missed about getting stay credits for one's own timeshare week? My past experience is that I get nightly credits through II exchange, but not my own weeks. Go figure...


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 20, 2009)

LisaH said:


> Was there an announcement somewhere that I missed about getting stay credits for one's own timeshare week? My past experience is that I get nightly credits through II exchange, but not my own weeks. Go figure...



Last year Marriott announced that they would give night credits for stays using your home resort reservation. The provision doesn't grant them for getaway and exchange weeks though many people including myself have been awarded nights towards elite status for all types of stays.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 20, 2009)

That's good. I may even make Platinum this year then.  I travel quite a bit for business and always try to stay with Marriott Brand whenever possible.


----------



## potchak (Mar 21, 2009)

How about 2 reservations for the same week under our name? We got a 1 bd and a studio for Aruba, and wondering if we can get credit on both. Don't think that would be quite enough to push us over though. We get the 10 nt bonus for the rewards card, but highly doubt we can get another 40 nts... If they give us the extra week credit for the 2nd aruba unit, we would be at 38 plus a 2nt stay in a couple of others, so 40, would still be 10 nts shy.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 21, 2009)

potchak said:


> How about 2 reservations for the same week under our name? We got a 1 bd and a studio for Aruba, and wondering if we can get credit on both. Don't think that would be quite enough to push us over though. We get the 10 nt bonus for the rewards card, but highly doubt we can get another 40 nts... If they give us the extra week credit for the 2nd aruba unit, we would be at 38 plus a 2nt stay in a couple of others, so 40, would still be 10 nts shy.



I think you only get night credits for 7 nights. I have read where others have booked concurrent hotel stays and only got night credits on the room they occupied. If you and your spouse have seperate MR accounts, you could put one under each name and each get the night credits, but that wouldn't help you towards gold in just a single account.


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 21, 2009)

A similar thing often happens when you book two rooms in a hotel in your own name - as you can only occupy one room you get credit for just 1 stay and the points from both rooms.  It usually happens that way in a higher level full service Marriott but I've found on the lower level hotels their computer system misses this and you get credit for two stays at the same time.  Sometimes you win, sometimes you don't.

Brian


----------



## sandesurf (Mar 21, 2009)

For those talking about having two reservations simutaniously, why not put one in your spouse's name? We have to separate Marriott reward accounts. Marriott lets you combine the points, to get to a certain reward. :whoopie:


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 21, 2009)

sandesurf said:


> For those talking about having two reservations simutaniously, why not put one in your spouse's name? We have to separate Marriott reward accounts. Marriott lets you combine the points, to get to a certain reward. :whoopie:



With concurrent stays, you would get points for both rooms, just not double the nights towards elite status.


----------



## jancurious (Mar 21, 2009)

I reached gold last year from the timeshare weeks.  

You do have to go into marriott.com and make sure all of your reservations appear and then charge something while you are there!  I have found when I do that, I get credited with the night stays.  I know some of you are probably thinking, how can you not charge something, but at Newport (with no on-sight restaurant) it can happen if you aren't trying.  

Thinze3 has been great posting a thread on how to get your reservations into marriott.com and it works also for getaways if you do the above.

Another thing to watch is make sure you pick one person's marriott reward number and put all of the reservations in just one account.  Last year at the beginning of the year I had a week or two in my number & they wouldn't give us credit in my husband's account who started with the 15 nights for having the credit card.  You need to reach 50 nights in one account.

I hope these hints help more of you reach it this year.  It is a nice added perk that we had not expected.

Jan


----------



## kjd (Mar 21, 2009)

I made gold last year with TS stays and will make it again this year.  There are a few extra benefits by being gold but silver is ok too.  The real bonus is platinum but you need 75 nights.

My Interval International Marriott reservations don't show up on the Marriott Rewards web site.  If you charge something to create a bill for these stays, I assume that these nights will also count toward gold status.  At least I hope they will.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 21, 2009)

kjd said:


> I made gold last year with TS stays and will make it again this year.  There are a few extra benefits by being gold but silver is ok too.  The real bonus is platinum but you need 75 nights.
> 
> My Interval International Marriott reservations don't show up on the Marriott Rewards web site.  If you charge something to create a bill for these stays, I assume that these nights will also count toward gold status.  At least I hope they will.



I think gold is far better than silver. If you are gold you can get the EEO BOGO and also 2 for 1 dinning offers, silver doesn't have that benefit.

If your II reservations don't show up in your MR account, simply add your rewards number to the reservation.


----------



## gailo (Mar 21, 2009)

Last year I stayed 7 weeks in Marriott TS thru Ownership and Trade
That plus one Hotel stay got me Gold this year ( probably frist and last time).
My son got married two weeks ago so the Gold upgrade at the Renaissance
in St Louis got him a great suite for his wedding night from me.  That one thing was worth it. We had a wonderful seven weeks, this year we stay home.


----------



## normab (Mar 22, 2009)

This may be repeating what others have said.

We reached gold the past 2 years with the aid of the TS stays, both owned and II traded, .  We do alot of work travel too, so the TS stays are a bonus that gets us the over the 50 stay reqt.

We have found that the posting of the stays is inconsistent, but we always give them our MR number upon check-in.  If you make purchases they should be credited, and often the stay is too.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Mar 24, 2009)

*It's good being gold!*

I received my gold card early last year. I didn't save the letter that came with it, but it said something to the affect I was given the higher status for being such a good Marriott customer. I was nowhere near the required 50 nights. I might have had 5 nights via business in addition to our 14 nights from our timeshare. Even with the 15 that comes with the card, that's still only in the 30's. We used our card at our stays at Maui and others. Don't know what specifically I did to get it, but I am not going to ask them in case they made a mistake. They did upgrade our stay at Waikoloa to an ocean front last year and all we had to say was that we were checking in. Still gold this year...

:ignore:


----------



## GaryDouglas (Mar 24, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> I think gold is far better than silver. If you are gold you can get the EEO BOGO and also 2 for 1 dinning offers, silver doesn't have that benefit.


 
Does EEO stand for Exclusive Elite-Only Offers?  What about BOGO?  Do you get these offers via email or US mail?


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 24, 2009)

GaryDouglas said:


> Does EEO stand for Exclusive Elite-Only Offers?  What about BOGO?  Do you get these offers via email or US mail?



Yes

Buy One Get One
Sometimes called B1G1


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 24, 2009)

GaryDouglas said:


> Does EEO stand for Exclusive Elite-Only Offers?  What about BOGO?  Do you get these offers via email or US mail?



These offers are usually listed under the gold or platinum offers in your Marriott Rewards account online.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Mar 25, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Yes
> 
> Buy One Get One
> Sometimes called B1G1


 
I though that might be the case, but it makes more sense if it were BOGOF!


----------



## danuty (Mar 29, 2009)

*gold elite status*

We should reach gold status by year end by using our home resort, exchanging thru II, purchasing II getaways and using our Marriott Reward Points.  We are currently at DSVII (II getaway) and enjoying the
beautiful weather.  Looking forward to researching all the benefits of gold status,  but more importantly using them!!


----------



## Old Hickory (Mar 31, 2009)

danuty said:


> We should reach gold status by year end by using our home resort, exchanging thru II, purchasing II getaways and using our Marriott Reward Points.



Okay.  I'm a little bit slow.....be nice.  

With each example given above (using our home resort, exchanging thru II....) you are staying at a Marriott property so you have a Marriott confirmation number for each that you enter into your Rewards account and you receive *credit for nights stays*.  Am I understanding this correctly?


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 31, 2009)

That's what he is saying However, getting night stay credits for II trades is iffy at best. I did get night stay credits with my last two II trades, both using AC's.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Mar 31, 2009)

I got nightly credit last year for an AC stay at the Maui Marriott.  Will be staying at the KAui MArriott in a couple weeks via an II trade and hoping to get the nights credit- then I am only a few nights away from gold for a European trip this summer.


----------



## danuty (Apr 1, 2009)

*Gold Status*

I just checked my Marriott Rewards account and did receive a 7 night stay credit for the getaway from 3/22 thru 3/29.  I provide the Marriott Rewards account number at check in and they add it to the reservation.


----------



## danuty (Apr 1, 2009)

*Gold Status*

We also received a 7 night stay credit for an exchange in February.


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 1, 2009)

danuty said:


> We also received a 7 night stay credit for an exchange in February.



How long did it take for it to post.  I had an exchange March 14-21, I provided my rewards number at check-in and it hasn't posted it.  I was wondering if I should call.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 2, 2009)

luv2vacation said:


> How long did it take for it to post.  I had an exchange March 14-21, I provided my rewards number at check-in and it hasn't posted it.  I was wondering if I should call.



Did you charge anything to your room? If so, have the points posted yet?


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 2, 2009)

I charged some things to the room, but then at check-out I paid for them with a Marriott gift card.  Will that make a difference?  And no, I checked again this morning and they still haven't posted.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 2, 2009)

luv2vacation said:


> How long did it take for it to post.  I had an exchange March 14-21, I provided my rewards number at check-in and it hasn't posted it.  I was wondering if I should call.




My last timeshare credits took over a month for the days to post.


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Terry - that makes me feel a little better.


----------



## m61376 (Apr 2, 2009)

luv2vacation said:


> I charged some things to the room, but then at check-out I paid for them with a Marriott gift card.  Will that make a difference?  And no, I checked again this morning and they still haven't posted.



Did you pay completely with a Marriott gift card? I don't know if it matters or not, but I know that if you paid for even a small balance with a credit card that the credits will post, since that's what I had done.


----------



## danuty (Apr 2, 2009)

*Gold Status*

My stay for last week posted immediately.  We did have charges to the room.  When we stayed at DSV1 in February we had no charges and I believe that posted within a day or two.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Apr 2, 2009)

I always make sure I have some charges to the room, even if just a small marketplace purchase.  If I ahve a gift card I pay some even amount with the gift card and leave a little to pay on the credit card.  Also to get credit if it didn't post I use Marriott online- there is a form you can get online that you fill out and fax in with your receipt.


----------



## NWL (Apr 2, 2009)

Getting your points and nights credited to your account seems to be a hit-or-miss situation.  Everyone seems to be charging things to their room and they do have their rewards number associated with their room.  According to the Rewards web site, it is your responsibility to make sure your account gets credited correctly.  It also says you have to wait at least 10 days after check-out before you should ask about the points/credits.  I called Marriott Rewards, on the advice of a Tugger in another thread, after a month of waiting for the points and had the person at Marriott Rewards find my stays.  I had my points and night credits by the next day. 

A pain to deal with, but necessary to get your points/credits.  Now if we could only figure out why some folks have troubles and others don't.   

Cheers!


----------



## IuLiKa (Apr 2, 2009)

Last fall, I had no idea that we get credited for TS stays. It did show up in my account, and that is the way I found out. We did charge to the room. We never gave them our account number, but we used our MR Visa, and that's how maybe it got connected.


----------



## abdibile (Apr 2, 2009)

Where do I see my nightly credits?

I have never used MR before and associated the MR number with my II exchange for the first time last month, charged few bucks to the room and paid by credit card.

Under vacationclub.com - Manage my account - check points balance

I now see points total: 90 

This must be for the € 15 or so for this stay as I never used MR before.

But where would I see the nightly credits?

Thanks!


----------



## abdibile (Apr 2, 2009)

IuLiKa said:


> Last fall, I had no idea that we get credited for TS stays. It did show up in my account, and that is the way I found out. We did charge to the room. We never gave them our account number, but we used our MR Visa, and that's how maybe it got connected.



When checking in I was asked for my MR number and I told them that I think I sometimes got a MR card, but do not know the number.

When I found the number half a week later the guy at the front desk of Mariott Son Antem told me that he had looked up my number and connected it to my room the night before.

I would call this great service!


----------



## Retired TSO (Apr 2, 2009)

We recently stayed at 4 different MVCI properties, all of them as 'getaways'. Got credited for Newport Coast and Canyon Villas but NOT for Phuket Beach Club and Grand Chateau in Vegas.
All of them had our Marriott Rewards number on file when we checked in.
So getting the credit for TS stays might be property dependent!!


----------



## NWL (Apr 2, 2009)

abdibile said:


> Where do I see my nightly credits?



Your nightly credits will not show up in your Vacation Club account.  You need to have an account with Marriott Rewards.  Log in there and you will see your totals on your home page.  If you have not done so, you need to create an account with Marriott Rewards.

Cheers!


----------



## NWL (Apr 2, 2009)

Retired TSO said:


> We recently stayed at 4 different MVCI properties, all of them as 'getaways'. Got credited for Newport Coast and Canyon Villas but NOT for Phuket Beach Club and Grand Chateau in Vegas.
> All of them had our Marriott Rewards number on file when we checked in.
> So getting the credit for TS stays might be property dependent!!



I would still call Marriott Rewards to see if they can find the other 2 stays.  Since we all seem to have a different experience, it would be worth a call.  It should not be resort specific, at least when you stay at your home resort.  You may have a point on the Getaway issue, though.

Cheers!


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Exactly.
And to add, we did get credit for an exchange into Grand Chateau. Marriott Rewards can usually find your stay and verify it online if it is within the contiguous 48 states. Hawaii has to be verified manually, and I can imagine that international would also be manual.


----------



## wegottago (Apr 3, 2009)

Since I recently found out about this I add my upcoming TS stay to my MR.  BUT can you get credit for previous stays?  And if so, how far back (weeks, months) can you go?


----------



## NWL (Apr 3, 2009)

wegottago said:


> Since I recently found out about this I add my upcoming TS stay to my MR.  BUT can you get credit for previous stays?  And if so, how far back (weeks, months) can you go?



I'm not sure how far back they will go, but if you have your receipts for the missing stays, or your confirmation numbers, your chances will be better.  Remember, though, the night credit for TS stays only started in June 2008.  Anything before that won't count for night credits.  Points yes.

Cheers!


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 1, 2009)

I have given up trying to get last June's 7 night stay at Legends Edge credited to my rewards account. Each time I hear a different answer as to why I haven't received the nightly stay credits, but this time I heard the real answer, which I already knew. Nightly stay credits didn't star until July 1st 2008.

Anyhow, I will be one timeshare stay short of reaching Gold before my Ko Olina trip. I will be Gold after the trip but hoped to be so before just in case of the possiblility of getting a room upgrade.

.


----------



## NWL (Jun 1, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> I have given up trying to get last June's 7 night stay at Legends Edge credited to my account rewards account. Each time I hear a different answer as to why I haven't receive the nightly stay credits, but this time I heard the real answer, which I already knew. Nightly stay credits didn't star until July 1st 2008.
> 
> Anyhow, I will be one timeshare stay short of reaching Gold before my Ko Olina trip. I will be Gold after the trip but hoped to be so before just in case of the possiblility of getting a room upgrade.



It's a little depressing to know that it took you so many tries to get the correct answer.  Some days I wonder if they do it on purpose so they don't have to give out the benefits.     Too bad you didn't get the ones I was talking to!   

Cheers!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 1, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> I have given up trying to get last June's 7 night stay at Legends Edge credited to my rewards account. Each time I hear a different answer as to why I haven't received the nightly stay credits, but this time I heard the real answer, which I already knew. Nightly stay credits didn't star until July 1st 2008.
> 
> Anyhow, I will be one timeshare stay short of reaching Gold before my Ko Olina trip. I will be Gold after the trip but hoped to be so before just in case of the possiblility of getting a room upgrade.
> 
> .



I think the chances of getting a room upgrade on an ownership stay or II exchange based on MR Elite status is slim. If you were paying a nightly rate, then that is different. If was an ownership week that is being used or traded, the chances go down close to zero.

I have so far found gold status for us to be not very useful. We travel mainly on TS exchange getaway and don't get room upgrades from those. For the few hotel stays we have had we could have gotten a room upgrade and were offered them but we have always needed two beds and most suites have only a king with a sleeper sofa. The EEO was very useful on our trip to DC though, so that saved us a couple hundred dollars.

We did get a room upgrade at the Hilton in Marco Island even though we have absolutly no elite status of any kind with them, just stay at Hiltons once a year to maintain our HHonors account.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jun 1, 2009)

From what I have seen from my Rewards Account- you should get credited your 7 nights for a stay at a Marriott Vacation CLub- whether it was an exchange or getaway or home resort.( have got credit for all 3 types of stays in the last year). However, the stays are not counting towards any promos. I was hoping my last 7 nights in Scotssdale May 10-17, would count towards the taste of gold or double elite nights promo and the nights did not count towards either.  I did have the regular 7 nights credited to my rewards account but no bonus/promo nights.


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 1, 2009)

Carlsbadguy said:


> From what I have seen from my Rewards Account- you should get credited your 7 nights for a stay at a Marriott Vacation CLub- whether it was an exchange or getaway or home resort.( have got credit for all 3 types of stays in the last year). However, the stays are not counting towards any promos. I was hoping my last 7 nights in Scotssdale May 10-17, would count towards the taste of gold or double elite nights promo and the nights did not count towards either.  I did have the regular 7 nights credited to my rewards account but no bonus/promo nights.



I just signed up for the "taste of gold" today, although it should not matter *if* I get credit at Ko Olina stay. I wouldn't reach gold anyway if the timeshare stays and double elite nights do not count.


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 1, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> I think the chances of getting a room upgrade on an ownership stay or II exchange based on MR Elite status is slim. If you were paying a nightly rate, then that is different. If was an ownership week that is being used or traded, the chances go down close to zero...



Maybe I should have said upgraded room "location". I was hoping that my building request would be considered a higher priority with a gold status.


----------



## Nickfromct (Jun 1, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Yes.
> 
> _*This part for II trades only.*
> On your II trade Confirmation Certificate you can see your Marriott Reservation Number on the right side of the page. Here are instructions to add this reservation to your Marriott account._
> ...



Thanks for the tip, much appreciated.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 1, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Maybe I should have said upgraded room "location". I was hoping that my building request would be considered a higher priority with a gold status.


Terry -

I think dioxide was 100% on target with his response. A number of us have posted the pecking order for assignment to units at various resorts, and Gold, Silver or Platinum status in Marriott Rewards is not included in the criteria. 

Here, as an example, is the published order (in several letters to GO owners) for assigning units at Grande Ocean. 

Further, the T&C for elite status in Marriott Rewards specifically excludes MVCI when it comes to preferential treatment (i.e., upgrades) when it comes to unit assignments. Note that at a regular Marriott hotel property, an upgrade often means simply a better view. That's not applicable based on status at a timeshare.


----------



## donblu (Jun 2, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Yes.
> 
> _*This part for II trades only.*
> On your II trade Confirmation Certificate you can see your Marriott Reservation Number on the right side of the page. Here are instructions to add this reservation to your Marriott account._
> ...



This is great info since I have an upcoming II trade.  When following this using my last name, the reservation was not found.  Since my TS ownership is listed under "The X Family Trust" I did a search with the last name of Trust.  Sure enough the reservation came up.  But, the Marriott system will not let me match the reservation to my rewards account since the reservation is not technically in my name but in the name of "Trust".  

Has anyone else dealt with this ... any suggestions?


----------



## aka Julie (Jun 2, 2009)

donblu said:


> This is great info since I have an upcoming II trade.  When following this using my last name, the reservation was not found.  Since my TS ownership is listed under "The X Family Trust" I did a search with the last name of Trust.  Sure enough the reservation came up.  But, the Marriott system will not let me match the reservation to my rewards account since the reservation is not technically in my name but in the name of "Trust".
> 
> Has anyone else dealt with this ... any suggestions?



Call Marriott reservations and they will take care of it.  In the past I have been able to do it on my own, but my last II exchange it wouldn't let me do it on-line and I had to call Marriott reservations (not MVCI).


----------



## parrotheadbernie (Jun 2, 2009)

*marriott stay credits*

get on your marriott rewards account and register for double stay credits... for every night stayed from mid May thru june u receive credit for 2 nights....on your way to gold that much quicker.  They also have a bonus that if you stay 20 nights from june thru August u get 20,000 bonus points. again u need to get on your account page on Marriottrewards.com and register. Hope this helps.


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 2, 2009)

parrotheadbernie said:


> get on your marriott rewards account and register for double stay credits... for every night stayed from mid May thru june u receive credit for 2 nights....on your way to gold that much quicker.  They also have a bonus that if you stay 20 nights from june thru August u get 20,000 bonus points. again u need to get on your account page on Marriottrewards.com and register. Hope this helps.




I believe today (June 2) is the last day to make reservations using this promotion.
Timeshare stays are not included in the double bonus.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 2, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> I believe today (June 2) is the last day to make reservations using this promotion.
> Timeshare stays are not included in the double bonus.



I think you are thinking of the 3 stays get a free night promo. I don't think there is a requirement on when you have to reserve a room for the double nights promo. All nights during the promo period get double nights regardless of when they were reserved. Too bad that TS stays don't count though, we only got 7 nights for our recent MPB stay.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jun 3, 2009)

From what I have seen forom my account timeshare stays don't count toward the Taste of Gold or Double Elite Nights promos.  Has anyone seen different on their account.


----------



## crjask (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi.  Can anyone tell me what the "Taste of Gold" promotion is about?   I can't find it on my Marriott awards page.
Thanks for any help


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 4, 2009)

crjask said:


> Hi.  Can anyone tell me what the "Taste of Gold" promotion is about?   I can't find it on my Marriott awards page.
> Thanks for any help



I unfortunatly don't know anything about it. Probably because I am a gold already. Are you a silver or have no status at all? I think this offer went out to silver who were getting close to gold status but hadn't reached it yet.


----------



## crjask (Jun 4, 2009)

I am silver but getting close to gold.  That's why I was interested, especially since we are going to Paris Champs-Elysee later this month and it would be great to be gold.   
I did call Marriott Rewards to find out about it.  Apparently it was sent to a select group picked by the marketing department.  One of the criteria was that they had been gold before, but had lost that status.  That's about all my rep knew about it.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been silver for many years, but had a lot of stays towards the end of last year and was picked for the promo. I have award stays this summer in London and Paris so am hoping to be gold. I have had one timeshare stay during the promo period and the nights did not count towards the taste of Gold Promo.  Have another stay starting tomorrow so will see. I did get the normal 7 nights credit for my timeshare stay.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 4, 2009)

Carlsbadguy said:


> I've been silver for many years, but had a lot of stays towards the end of last year and was picked for the promo. I have award stays this summer in London and Paris so am hoping to be gold. I have had one timeshare stay during the promo period and the nights did not count towards the taste of Gold Promo.  Have another stay starting tomorrow so will see. I did get the normal 7 nights credit for my timeshare stay.



To confim again, this is from the Marriott Concierge over at FlyerTalk.



> The stays at the timeshare properties count for double nights as long as the stay is a paid stay. If the stay is your owner week, you will receive the elite nights for the week, but owner week nights do not count towards any promotional nights.



So no double nights for timeshare stays unless you are renting it through Marriott.com at a nightly rate.


----------



## icydog (Jun 5, 2009)

With my timeshare stays, and the stays visiting our kids in MA,  by the end of October I will have 48 points. Is it worth it to spend the money on two nights in a hotel to get the extra Gold status. Do all hotels count equally toward gold?  Like does a Fairfield Inn count as the same number of nights as a JW Resort? If they do, that's where I'll be spending my weekend.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 5, 2009)

icydog said:


> With my timeshare stays, and the stays visiting our kids in MA,  by the end of October I will have 48 points. Is it worth it to spend the money on two nights in a hotel to get the extra Gold status. Do all hotels count equally toward gold?  Like does a Fairfield Inn count as the same number of nights as a JW Resort? If they do, that's where I'll be spending my weekend.



If you stay at Marriott hotels often then it is probably worth it. If you are having to have at least a two night hotel stay this year anyhow, may as well to get gold. All the hotels count the same towards elite nights. Some only give 5 points per dollar spent, but nights are all the same.


----------



## IuLiKa (Jun 5, 2009)

Purchased a gateway in Palm Dessert and stayed for couple of nights out of the whole week. I got the 7 nights credited to my MR couple of days after the week ended. 

Thanks to the Tug members who taught us how to connect your getway to the Upcoming trips on the Marriott's website.  I actually had to call them because it did not work for some reason, but it only took couple of minutes and the online record was also updated pretty quick.

Iulika


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 6, 2009)

IuLiKa said:


> Purchased a gateway in Palm Dessert and stayed for couple of nights out of the whole week. I got the 7 nights credited to my MR couple of days after the week ended.
> 
> Thanks to the Tug members who taught us how to connect your getway to the Upcoming trips on the Marriott's website.  I actually had to call them because it did not work for some reason, but it only took couple of minutes and the online record was also updated pretty quick.
> 
> Iulika



We will be a few nights short this year for gold going at our current pace. I have considered buying a cheap getaway that slightly overlaps one of our trips and checking in and then checking out early. I too have noticed that they give you the full 7 nights even if you only stay for 2 or 3. So for a cheap <$200 studio getaway could give me gold again next year. Just not sure if it is worth it. It would have barely been worth it this year since gold did allow us to save about $200 with an EEO.


----------



## Superchief (Jun 6, 2009)

I recently had to cancel my trip to NCV (ownership week) at the last minute. I noticed I received my seven nights credit even though I never checked in. I am also glad I had the Travelguard coverage, so I will get my MF back.


----------



## abdibile (Jun 7, 2009)

I was on an II exchange at Mariott Son Antem, Majorca, Spain and only stayed 5 nights.

They only credited my account with these 5 nights, so no whole week credit when checking out early for me.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 7, 2009)

abdibile said:


> I was on an II exchange at Mariott Son Antem, Majorca, Spain and only stayed 5 nights.
> 
> They only credited my account with these 5 nights, so no whole week credit when checking out early for me.



I think when checking in late, they tend to check you in anyway on what would be the first day of the reservation. So with that you would get all the days. Checking out early may be different since they actually have to check you out when you leave.

We have always checked in late, only checked out early once, Got 7 nights every time, but I could see how checking out early could cause them to credit fewer nights.


----------



## abdibile (Jun 8, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> I think when checking in late, they tend to check you in anyway on what would be the first day of the reservation. So with that you would get all the days. Checking out early may be different since they actually have to check you out when you leave.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Just to clarify: I checked out early, so dioxide45s theory makes sense.


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 8, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> I think when checking in late, they tend to check you in anyway on what would be the first day of the reservation. So with that you would get all the days. Checking out early may be different since they actually have to check you out when you leave.
> 
> We have always checked in late, only checked out early once, Got 7 nights every time, but I could see how checking out early could cause them to credit fewer nights.





Couldn't you "act" like you're staying until the end, and then simply call back to the resort on day seven and say, "We have left our unit. Please charge the expenses to our credit card on file." ? This way you would get all 7 nights credited toward your elite status.


----------



## mlfrancis (Jun 8, 2009)

*full credit is due*

don't know why you wouldn't get credit for the full 7 nights when checking out early - when you have to pay the daily fees (e.g., taxes) for the full 7 nights - that's what has happened to us.  You should pursue the full credit if you were charged any fees for the full week (not all resorts have the taxes).


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jun 8, 2009)

I am going to try the phone call checking out this week.  Had a getaway in PAlm Desert, but only stayed 3 nights.  I will call at the end of my scheduled stay and say I had to leave early.
For info I had a stay in Kauai in April and only stayed 5 nights,checked in 2 days late, but was given the credit for 7 nights.


----------



## javabean (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes, Fairfield nights count toward gold status. All nights at all properties count the same. We pushed to reach gold this past year. Unfortunately for us, we have not seen the benefits we were hoping to see. We travel mostly on weekends and with timesharing. Consiegire (when will I ever spell that right) lounges are closed from Friday until Sunday nights, and weekend breakfast coupons are no longer being offered in most locations. We usually stay at Fairfields and Residence Inns, with an occasional Courtyard thrown in. There is not much opportunity to upgrade to a better room with those properties. Room upgrades are better with full service hotels. We have seen the benefit of additional "bonus points" and also some "gold elite offers" but to tell the truth, I will not get my money's worth by having reached gold. I did have fun getting there and I sure traveled more than usual. I'm not sure if we will try for gold again this year but we will see. By using our MGV lock off/1bd plus our MMC week, we will have 3 weeks this year and the double night promotion might help.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 8, 2009)

javabean said:


> Yes, Fairfield nights count toward gold status. All nights at all properties count the same. We pushed to reach gold this past year. Unfortunately for us, we have not seen the benefits we were hoping to see. We travel mostly on weekends and with timesharing. Consiegire (when will I ever spell that right) lounges are closed from Friday until Sunday nights, and weekend breakfast coupons are no longer being offered in most locations. We usually stay at Fairfields and Residence Inns, with an occasional Courtyard thrown in. There is not much opportunity to upgrade to a better room with those properties. Room upgrades are better with full service hotels. We have seen the benefit of additional "bonus points" and also some "gold elite offers" but to tell the truth, I will not get my money's worth by having reached gold. I did have fun getting there and I sure traveled more than usual. I'm not sure if we will try for gold again this year but we will see. By using our MGV lock off/1bd plus our MMC week, we will have 3 weeks this year and the double night promotion might help.



Unfortunately those TS stays won't help with double nights. We haven't found gold as lucrative as we had hoped. Though if you do a lot of weekend stays in full service Marriott or Renaissance hotels, you can use the EEO and it is an incredible BOGO savings. We used on in Washington DC in April and saved about $200.

We actually found the Fairfield Inns tended to offer us the upgrades the most. Usually to a Jr suite. Unfortunately in most cases we needed two double beds and those suites only included a king. Though last year near Savannah we did get upgraded at a FFI, the room was a bit larger with a separate living section with a couch and chair.


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 10, 2009)

*I'm Gold Elite status now!*

I'm really confused. I have been trying for a while now to get nights stay credits for my stay at Legends Edge last June. All I ever heard was "We're working on it." or "Waiting on the resort to get back to us." About two weeks ago I heard what I had been hoping not to hear all along. It was that I would not receive credit because my LE stay was prior to July 1st, the date when everyone would begin receiving nights stay credit for their ownership stays.

Without that week of credit I would be 10 days short of reacing Gold Elite and had until the end of July to get there. With a Ko Olina stay coming I new I would get very close before my next days began to drop off.

Anyhow, I logged into my account today and guess what? Correctomundo! I'm now Gold Elite status!  How is this possible? I checked all my stays for the past thirteen months, and it show that I am still 10 days short.

Oh well, I'll keep it until they take it away I guess.


----------



## aka Julie (Jun 10, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> I'm really confused. I have been trying for a while now to get nights stay credits for my stay at Legends Edge last June. All I ever heard was "We're working on it." or "Waiting on the resort to get back to us." About two weeks ago I heard what I had been hoping not to hear all along. It was that I would not receive credit because my LE stay was prior to July 1st, the date when everyone would begin receiving nights stay credit for their ownership stays.
> 
> Without that week of credit I would be 10 days short of reacing Gold Elite and had until the end of July to get there. With a Ko Olina stay coming I new I would get very close before my next days began to drop off.
> 
> ...



Terry, sometimes they "bump" you up, especially from silver to gold if you are close.  At the end of last year they offered gold to my husband if he reached XX number of days (not the 50 required, but I can't remember).  He still fell short by a couple.


----------



## mlfrancis (Jun 10, 2009)

*bonus??*



thinze3 said:


> How is this possible? I checked all my stays for the past thirteen months, and it show that I am still 10 days short.QUOTE]
> 
> I have 10 bonus points that I have no idea how I got ... check the detail on your account and see if you do too.
> 
> Mary


----------



## icydog (Jun 10, 2009)

mlfrancis said:


> thinze3 said:
> 
> 
> > How is this possible? I checked all my stays for the past thirteen months, and it show that I am still 10 days short.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 10, 2009)

aka Julie said:


> Terry, sometimes they "bump" you up, especially from silver to gold if you are close.  At the end of last year they offered gold to my husband if he reached XX number of days (not the 50 required, but I can't remember).  He still fell short by a couple.



This is exactly how we earned gold last year. Though we ended up getting the nights needed by year end anyhow.

Terry - You may receive something in the mail shortly from MR telling you how great you are and that they decided to give you gold as a token thanks to your loyalty. We were pleased to be given it. I think though that this gold only lasts through February of the very next year and in order to renew you do have to earn the nights. This was my experience when I looked at my account online. Though I think my card showed a 2010 expiration date, so who really knows.


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 10, 2009)

aka Julie said:


> Terry, sometimes they "bump" you up, especially from silver to gold if you are close.  At the end of last year they offered gold to my husband if he reached XX number of days (not the 50 required, but I can't remember).  He still fell short by a couple.



Obviously I got "bumped" up.  





mlfrancis said:


> I have 10 bonus points that I have no idea how I got ... check the detail on your account and see if you do too.
> 
> Mary



I check both my points and my nights regularly. I don't have anything new other than some points earned for charges to my Marriott Visa.


----------

